# Tremulis Zero Fighter!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is a rather crazy proposal from 1944 for a rocket-launched airfield defense fighter. I hadn't heard of it before Fantastic Plastic's kit appeared, but, being a big fan of the what-ifs and never-weres, it definitely caught my interest.

Lotsa pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/tremulis.html










I stuck a Tamiya P-51 pilot in the cockpit and tried to paint a look of panic on his face. I'm not too good at that. The checkerboard is a kit Decal (JBot), and the insignia are Aeromaster. The rest of the (white) decals I made on my Alps. The "smoke" is expanding foam. Didn't quite come out the way I'd planned.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

This is one case where painting a figure with the much-dreaded "pop-eyed" look is appropriate!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that is something completely different. I like it!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't imagine being a pilot and sitting on top of that rocket!!!!


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought this was a thread about a Mitsubishi A6M build made by Tremulis models! It does sound like a model company. Oh well, it's a cool looking kit and you did very nice job with it.


----------

